
Show HN: Best design courses and tutorials recommended by the design community - saurabh_hooda
https://design.instructy.io
======
tswartz
I really like the layout and think this would be super helpful. Obviously it
will provide more value once the community grows and their are more upvotes.
So far all the categories I looked at all had 0 votes.

One thing you may want to try out in the early days to make it look like there
is more activity is to create a bunch of different logins for yourself and
friends. Reddit had a super admin tool that allowed them to select from a
"user" dropdown anytime the founders wanted to post a comment. That way it
appeared there was a lot more dialog and activity.

~~~
saurabh_hooda
Thanks for your feedback:)

------
gt_
A grounded understanding of media theory and media history is the best way to
grasp good design.

This can be obtained by looking at the story of media back to the Gutenberg
printing press. Look through historical documents, old magazines, brochures,
etc. and ask "why did they do it this way?" This gives you a plethora of
reasoning and inspiration that you can pull from and reapply throughout your
career.

Web design is mutable and loose. Graphic design software is very distant from
users and reason. Without grounded thought, your software will do muh of the
design for you. The result will be inconsistent and inferior to design with
classical uderstanding.

Look to western art history back to the Gutenberg printing press at least. Get
more particular in the 20th century and hunker down on Bauhaus influence and
mid-century advertising. Learn about Engelbart and hypertext theory and any
associated interests of yours.

I find more and more that actual good designers know where their designs come
from and reference that understanding in their application of them.

------
PaulHoule
Way too much chrome, little signaling as to "is this interesting?", or "is
this bullsh1t?"

Not enough content for search to be useful. The other day I was thinking "Text
overlaid on a video uses glow, shadow, and similar effects to overcome a
variable and imperfectly controlled background. How do I do that in
photoshop?"

It turns out to be easy to do (just a setting on the text layer), and I just
want to do it and get back to work. I don't want to see seven different ways
to do it. I don't want to see somebody demonstrate the wrong way to do and ask
for help fixing it (eg. Stackoverflow)

~~~
saurabh_hooda
Thanks for your feedback, Paul. Any ideas on what can be done to signal that
"it is interesting"?

